# Heladera que arranca y corta



## eloizo

hola a todos, mi heladera enciende y corta a lo pocos segundos ya he revisado todos los conectores al parecer estan bien, cambie el relee y el protector termicos. que mas puede ser?. el termostato?? como puedo saber si esta funcionando el termostato?¿ es una heladera viejita. gracias espero una respuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien

para ,yo vi  en algún lado como era se prueba eso,.,,,
el que sabe de esto es dosmetros,bueno a esperar que aparezca ¡¡ mientras tanto a usar el buscador,
paciensia


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/freezer-fallecido-causa-baja-tension-90636/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si arranca y para , puede ser que:

- Relé quede pegado.
- Protector térmico desvalorizado.
- Motor Forfai.

Así que si ya cambiaste relé y térmico


----------



## EXELSIOR

Mmmm interesante...
Si despues de chequear el rele y los protectores y si todo esta bien sigue fallando...
Seguramente este fallando las valvulas...
Debes fijarte que no halla ninguna porcion de tuberia visible aplastada...


----------



## eloizo

okey chequiare eso.. que otra cosa puede ser.. termostato?¡





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si arranca y para , puede ser que:
> 
> - Relé quede pegado.
> - Protector térmico desvalorizado.
> - Motor Forfai.
> 
> Así que si ya cambiaste relé y térmico



cual es el motor forfai?¿


----------



## DOSMETROS

Junto con el relé cambiaste su térmico ?

Foto por favor !


----------



## eloizo

cambie primero el relee y despues el ptotector termico.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Tiene una pinza amperométrica (O posibilidad de conseguirla) ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El relé va enchufado directamente en el motocompresor-bocha o va atornillado y cableado aparte

Vas a poner la foto o no ?


----------



## eloizo

a la tarde subo una foto.... gracias


----------

